# Best Intel Based Laptop bet. 40-50K



## sr_garg (Jan 23, 2008)

hii friends, i want to buy a laptop between 40-50K. Here are few models which i short listed...

*Applications i'll b using* mainly are C++, Java, Oracle, Visual Studio 2005, SQL Server 2005, Open GL n a bit of Photoshop and offcourse for movies music n surfing.

*1.> Dell 1520 - Rs. 44K*

*www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/category.aspx/notebooks?c=in&l=en&s=dhs&cs=indhs1&~ck=bt

+ point - very good config
- point - little bulky,  no finger print security. n very much concerned abt. its after sale service. *(*don't know whether they'll take care of individual customer, so if anyone using dell plz put the review abt there service factor n the laptop itself.*)*

*2.> HP DV-6516-TX Rs. 49.5K*

+ point - 2GB Ram, 15.4" display, good after sale service
- point - only 1.5 GHz proccessor

*3.> Sony Vaio VGN CR24G/B Rs. 53K*

*www.sony.co.in/product/vgn-cr24g/sku/vgn-cr24g%2Fb+e1?site=hp_en_IN_i

+ point - stylish, powerful config, good batter life, lightest of all, good service
- point - only 120 GB HDD, Heavily priced 

*4.> Acer 4920 Rs. 49K*

*www.acer.co.in/products/product_explore_view.asp?pid=36&model=Aspire 4920 Series&cid=5

+ point - best configuration of all at the price.
- point - battery life only 2.5 hrs, doubt on the brand n after service (no one recommended yet)

*5.> Lenovo 510Y 42Q*

+ point - good sound and after service is also ok
- point - heavy n only 128 mb grafics memory etc.

*6.> HP DV-2106TX Rs. 48.5K*
+point - good grafics
-Point - only 1.5 GHz, 14.1" display, 1 GB Ram

every notebook here is listed according to my preferenc *(*as i prefer dell so its on no. 1..*)* these r some of the points i roughly looked on...

hope this thread help many of us here in choosing a laptop...

Thank U...
Saurav. *(Kolkata)*


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 23, 2008)

I am a proud and satisfied owner of Dell 1520.


----------



## sr_garg (Jan 23, 2008)

~Phenom~ said:


> I am a proud and satisfied owner of Dell 1520.



ok frnd so where r u from n what u suggest...? what abt the service part...? actually here every vendor says that the service will not b good if i go with dell...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 23, 2008)

Compaq V6608AU @ Rs. 35200/- incl all tax and 2 GB DDR-II... Caltron at GC Avne Kolkata


----------



## juggler (Jan 24, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Compaq V6608AU @ Rs. 35200/- incl all tax and 2 GB DDR-II... Caltron at GC Avne Kolkata



+1 for the suggestion


----------



## gopz (Jan 24, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Compaq V6608AU @ Rs. 35200/- incl all tax and 2 GB DDR-II... Caltron at GC Avne Kolkata


 
Looking at his requirements, dont you think he needs a better processor?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 24, 2008)

gopz said:


> Looking at his requirements, dont you think he needs a better processor?



base C2D with GMA x3100 and 1 GB RAM wont perform better than the TK-58 and nvidia 7150  and 2 GB RAM


----------



## gopz (Jan 24, 2008)

He can get a Dell Inspiron 1420 with nVidia 8400GS + C2D with 1 GB RAM for 36k (after barganing with the Dell rep) and he can add a GB of RAM for Rs.1000

Moreover, his budget is between 40-50k so he can opt for a better config as well. I dont suggest the Compaq 6608 for him, because he still has room for budget and also his requirements seem to ask for a better CPU/ Graphics.

The Dell Inspiron 1420 seems like the best fit for him, apart from Acer who are doing well of late.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 24, 2008)

gopz said:


> He can get a Dell Inspiron 1420 with nVidia 8400GS + C2D with 1 GB RAM for 36k (after barganing with the Dell rep) and he can add a GB of RAM for Rs.1000
> 
> Moreover, his budget is between 40-50k so he can opt for a better config as well. I dont suggest the Compaq 6608 for him, because he still has room for budget and also his requirements seem to ask for a better CPU/ Graphics.
> 
> The Dell Inspiron 1420 seems like the best fit for him, apart from Acer who are doing well of late.


Where did u get the 36k figure?
Stop dreaming dude.


----------



## gopz (Jan 24, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Where did u get the 36k figure?
> Stop dreaming dude.


 
I am not dreaming, but YOU need to wake up to reality. See the below config, the tax would be adjusted (waived off)

R510103 - Dell Inspiron(TM) 1420 Notebook 
    1    36,294.00    36,294.00   

 Date  24/01/2008         
 Catalog Number  42186        
 Base System  Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo Processor T5450   1      

 1.66 GHz, 2MB Cache, 667 MHz FSB         

 Label (Dual Core & Intel Wireless)         
 Operating System  Genuine Windows Vista(TM) Home Basic 32 bit (English)   1      

 Genuine Windows Vista(TM) Home Basic 32 bit (English/Hindi) DVD Media         

 For basic PC use (does not include the new Vista Aero graphics interface).         

 1GB+ System Memory configuration recommended for optimal performance.         
 Dell Services: Installation  Basic System Installation   1      
 Dell Services: Remarks  Notebook Batteries Carry 1 Year Warranty Only From Invoice Date   1      
    Dell's Terms and Conditions apply   1      
 Item included in the System  1 ExpressCard Slot, (DOES NOT SUPPORT PCMCIA CARDS)          

 Mod Specs Info (India)         

 Dell(TM) Support Center         

 8-in-1 media card reader         
    Integrated 10/100 Fast Ethernet   1      
    Dell(TM) Travel Remote Control   1      

 Noise Isolation Ear Buds         
    Dell(TM) PC-Restore   1      

 PC Restore will occupy some HDD capacity.         

 The capacity varies with preloaded material and operating environment.         
    Dell(TM) MediaDirect   1      

 Approx. 2.0GB of HDD space will be allocated to Dell Media Direct.         

 Dell(TM) MediaDirect DVD Kit         

 Dell(TM) MediaDirect tie w/ OS         
    Internal 56K Modem   1      

 RJ-11 Modem cable (AP)         
 Display  14.1” Widescreen WXGA (1280x800) Display with TrueLife(TM)   1      
 Memory  1GB (2 X 512MB) 667MHz Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM   1      
 Audio Solution  Integrated Stereo Sound   1      
 Video Card  NVIDIA(R) GeForce(TM) 8400M GS with 128MB GDDR3 dedicated graphic memory   1      
 Floppy Drive  No Floppy Drive          
 Hard Drives  160GB SATA Hard Drive   1      
 Internal Optical Drive  Internal 8X DVD+/-RW Combination Drive with dual layer write capabilities    1      

 Roxio Creator 9.0         
 Security Software  McAfee(R) Security Center(TM) – 30 days trial   1      
 Bluetooth Module  Dell(TM) Wireless 355 Bluetooth Module    1      
 Wireless Network Solution  Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Dual Band 802.11a/g 54Mbps Wireless Mini Card   1      
 Color Kits  Jet Black Color with Matte Finish and Integrated 2MP Webcam          
 Adapter  90W AC Adapter   1      
 Primary Battery  6-cell 56Whr Lithium Ion Primary Battery   1      
 Carry Case  No Case          
 Dell Services: Hardware Maintenance  1-Year Limited Warranty (Next Business Day Service - parts & labour)   1      

 1 Year Telephone Technical Support (9am To 6pm, Monday - Friday)         

 Regional Support Within Asia Pacific Countries for Notebooks with 1 Yr NBD         
 Remark  Discount is only valid if the corresponding upgraded item is selected above.   1      
    Limited time promotional offer only. No further discounts apply.


----------



## juggler (Jan 24, 2008)

gopz said:


> I am not dreaming, but YOU need to wake up to reality. See the below config, the tax would be adjusted (waived off)
> 
> [/SIZE]



r u sure ??
there  is an 
CD/CVD/Excise Duty  of  Rs 	4,485.94 levied on laptop 
which i think is not going to be waived off
you can get VAT and Octorai exemption but not excise

so effectively the laptop is going to cost above 40K

Note: If u find a way to get excise exemption please let us know


----------



## sr_garg (Jan 24, 2008)

gopz said:


> I am not dreaming, but YOU need to wake up to reality. See the below config, the tax would be adjusted (waived off)
> 
> R510103 - Dell Inspiron(TM) 1420 Notebook
> 1    36,294.00    36,294.00
> ...


----------



## gopz (Jan 25, 2008)

Since you are willing to spend upto 50k, I suggest you can increase the config of the Dell 1420, or better still, go in for a Dell 1530 (again, you will need to bargain with the sales rep on the phone to get max discount. With Dell, you CAN always bargain and get a good deal. Dont go by the online prices, which are high)

Also, the Penryn processors will be launched shortly, so this is the right time to bargain on the Santa Rosa and get a great deal.


----------



## sr_garg (Jan 26, 2008)

gopz said:


> Since you are willing to spend upto 50k, I suggest you can increase the config of the Dell 1420, or better still, go in for a Dell 1530 (again, you will need to bargain with the sales rep on the phone to get max discount. With Dell, you CAN always bargain and get a good deal. Dont go by the online prices, which are high)
> 
> Also, the Penryn processors will be launched shortly, so this is the right time to bargain on the Santa Rosa and get a great deal.



ok gopz.. it seems that dell is mostly recommended over anything but can u plz tell me the after sale service part?? how is it.. i'd heard that they don't take care of individual customers.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 26, 2008)

juggler said:


> r u sure ??
> there  is an
> CD/CVD/Excise Duty  of  Rs 	4,485.94 levied on laptop
> which i think is not going to be waived off
> ...


+1. 
@gopz are u sure the excise gets waived off?


----------



## sr_garg (Feb 10, 2008)

*hii can anyone plz tell me how is New HP DV-2701-Tx?? i'm getting it for 50k here at Calcutta.. so shud i go for Dell 1520 or this new HP one. or Dell 1530xps???
*


----------



## Pathik (Feb 10, 2008)

Nope. Get the xps 1530


----------

